# Starting First Cycle Clomid(3-7) - Success Stories? Multiples??



## MildPCOS

Anyone else starting Clomid today? 

I am starting 50mg today and plan to take it an hour or so before bed to hopefully minimize the side effects. I am also taking baby aspirin, will be using Pre-Seed during the BDing and also thinking about taking Robitussin. I want to MAXIMIZE every chance I have this month as I do not want to be on Clomid any longer than I need to be!

Anyone have success stories with first round 50mg clomid? 

I live in Canada and it's not standard practice here to monitor Clomid with the U/S or to give a trigger shot. The only thing that I go in for is the Day 23 Progesterone test to see if I did O on the 50mg. I am pretty sure I am O'ing but due to my long cycles (33-42 days) the eggs are just not viable by the time that I O. 

I will be doing OPK strips though.

So anyone out there want to share their Clomid experiences? BFPs? Side Effects? Multiples? Or if anyone just wants to be Clomid cycle buddies I am down for that too :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi MildPCOS ~

I am actually starting my 2nd round of Clomid. The first was 50mg. I ended up with 2 follicles with 1 @19mm and [email protected] My RE ideally wants 3 fully matured ones, so she upped my dosage to 100mg Clomid and added 75mg Follistim injections. Now, off the original dosage of Clomid, I was fine until my 3rd day. Then, I had hot flashes at night (make sure you have a spare tshirt by the bed to change into!) and then moodyness for a day or 2. I was also having ovarian cramping and they felt swollen. I probably gained 7ish lbs due to bloating. I say all this not to scare you... shoot as it is, I am upping my own dosage. So, it is all not that bad!!


----------



## Native_gurl

I took 1 cycle of clomid to get pregnant last year. SO it did work but ended at almost 19 weeks due to the baby having sirenomelia. The side effects for me included mild headaches, hot flashes and moodiness. 

I too live in Canada and I was referred to an RE so I am on a fully monitored cycle(femara cd3-7) with a fertility clinic. I have blood work and U/S on cycle day 3, 10, 11, 12 and 13, Trigger shot and then skip on day and go back for blood work and U/S to make sure I ovulated. Cycle monitoring is free in Ontario, i have no clue about other provinces. The cost is in the medication, trigger shot and any other medication you may need. Thankfully i'm fully covered. I'm actually on femara now instead of clomid because of the side effects. I had little to no side effects with femara and this is my second cycle. I am also taking robitussin since this morning for the first timeand will continue until ovulation. After that progesterone suppositories until i'm instructed to stop. Praying for that positive! Good luck to you too!


----------



## seoj

I used Clomid (2 cycles) to help conceive my LO- but that was also in conjunction with IUI, as that was our best shot (used pre-seed when we did DTD and baby asprin the month we conceived- up to the point I got a positive- then I stopped). 

Our situation was unique that my hubby went through 2 reversals (first didn't work)- then we found out I had low egg reserve, so this was our best chance, and still only given 5% chance per month to conceive- obviously it just takes that ONE right sperm and egg to meet up :) 

Also- I have very mild side affects, no biggie at all really. Just some odd vision issues, but otherwise, I felt pretty good. I also took it at night before bed- so good call there!

Very best of luck hun!!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Bump!!!!


----------



## MildPCOS

Just to update.. I finished my clomid last night and I am HAPPY to report that I had virtually no side effects.. maybe a slight headache, but nothing that I would even give a second thought to on a normal day. I am now on CD 8 and we start BDing on CD 11, every other day until +OPK then we will BD on day of LH surge, and day or 2 after. I have Pre-Seed, am taking Robitussin, Baby Aspirin, Folic Acid. 

I really hope this is the month! I am growing very tired of the waiting on cycles, counting cycles and coming up with BFN! 

Buckets of Baby Dust!


----------



## PrayingLady

Im on CD 3 of this clomid! However cycle day 1 felt like my ovaries were about to EXPLODE!!! It was horrible. Last night I was fine and hopefully today no side affects again.


----------



## heidimaria

hi everyone! waiting for af to come so i can start. a bit nervous and anxious. trying not to get my hopes up. 
dr says i can only take clomid for 4 months, after that... if it doesnt work we need to search for other "alternatives"... trying to stay positive.


----------



## sixtwelve09

I just started Clomid 50mg yesterday for cycle days 5-9...I took the pill on an empty stomach yesterday so I got very sick, but today I ate first and I've been fine. Im hoping not to need it for very long as I don't particularly like taking medication. This month we're using preseed (worked the 3rd month of ttc my daughter, but I didn't have fertility issues then) and softcups, which is something we haven't done. I also have to have blood drawn on cd 21. I am curious what robitussin is for? I've seen/heard of a lot of ppl who use it but I've never really known what its good for besides helping a cough?


----------



## heidimaria

sixtwelve09 said:


> I just started Clomid 50mg yesterday for cycle days 5-9...I took the pill on an empty stomach yesterday so I got very sick, but today I ate first and I've been fine. Im hoping not to need it for very long as I don't particularly like taking medication. This month we're using preseed (worked the 3rd month of ttc my daughter, but I didn't have fertility issues then) and softcups, which is something we haven't done. I also have to have blood drawn on cd 21. I am curious what robitussin is for? I've seen/heard of a lot of ppl who use it but I've never really known what its good for besides helping a cough?

What is pre seed ? and what are softcups for? 
Im also curious about robitussin!


----------



## sixtwelve09

preseed is sperm friendly lubrication, as most lubricants have spermicide. its safe to use while ttc....softcups are a bit like tampons, in that they're meant to be worn during your period, but softcups catch the blood in a sort of cup, instead of absorbing it. a lot of women use them after sex to help keep the :spermy: close to the cervix.


----------



## heidimaria

sixtwelve09 said:


> preseed is sperm friendly lubrication, as most lubricants have spermicide. its safe to use while ttc....softcups are a bit like tampons, in that they're meant to be worn during your period, but softcups catch the blood in a sort of cup, instead of absorbing it. a lot of women use them after sex to help keep the :spermy: close to the cervix.

OMG thank u so much!!! I have no idea about lubs with spemercide i'll buy preseed and soft cups ASAP. 

there is so much to know and so much i've been doing wrong... :sad2:

today i found out my bf is pregnant.. she was not even trying and got pregnant while at the pill. she probably even used normal lub haha i guess sometimes its just harder to some of us? i try to be happy for her but somehow i just end up feeling sad (and angry at myself for being sad)


----------



## sixtwelve09

it seems like there is always those girls who can get pregnant so easily with no effort. for the rest of us, ttc can be very overwhelming at first b/c there are so many methods and things you can try. how long have you been ttc? when hubby and i first started ttc our 2nd, we would do one new thing a month, like the first month we just did everything natural, the next month i started opk's, the month after that i started temping and we started using preseed, etc. it helped us not get so wrapped up in the technical side of things and overwhelm ourselves with what we were doing "wrong". even doing everything "right" doesn't always lead to a bfp. I def wish i could be one of those girls who gets pregnant just by sharing the soap with my husband :winkwink:


----------



## Native_gurl

heidimaria said:


> sixtwelve09 said:
> 
> 
> I just started Clomid 50mg yesterday for cycle days 5-9...I took the pill on an empty stomach yesterday so I got very sick, but today I ate first and I've been fine. Im hoping not to need it for very long as I don't particularly like taking medication. This month we're using preseed (worked the 3rd month of ttc my daughter, but I didn't have fertility issues then) and softcups, which is something we haven't done. I also have to have blood drawn on cd 21. I am curious what robitussin is for? I've seen/heard of a lot of ppl who use it but I've never really known what its good for besides helping a cough?
> 
> What is pre seed ? and what are softcups for?
> Im also curious about robitussin!Click to expand...

I took robitussin this cycle 5 days leading up to ovulation including the day of ovulation. Since its meant to loosen mucus in the chest it also loosens and thins mucus around your cervix creating better quality and quanity CM. Last cycle I was practically dry..i think from the femara however this cycle I had plenty of good CM. So it did work well for me. You just have to be careful with the type of robitussin you buy..the only actve ingredient should be guaifenesin.:thumbup:


----------



## heidimaria

sixtwelve09 said:


> it seems like there is always those girls who can get pregnant so easily with no effort. for the rest of us, ttc can be very overwhelming at first b/c there are so many methods and things you can try. how long have you been ttc? when hubby and i first started ttc our 2nd, we would do one new thing a month, like the first month we just did everything natural, the next month i started opk's, the month after that i started temping and we started using preseed, etc. it helped us not get so wrapped up in the technical side of things and overwhelm ourselves with what we were doing "wrong". even doing everything "right" doesn't always lead to a bfp. I def wish i could be one of those girls who gets pregnant just by sharing the soap with my husband :winkwink:

hahaha thank you sixtwelve you just made me laugh so hard with that "soap pregnancy" hahaha.

I have been of the pill for a while now but really focused in ttc for 6+ months. I have been diagnosed with pcos and haven't ovulated since october. Hope once I get to start clomid it happens for me. Still waiting for af to show up so i can start.

Dr said to do cd 5-9 50mgs at night. So fingers crossed!


----------



## sixtwelve09

:dust: heidimaria, good luck! it always seems that af will show when you don't want her to, and then she takes forever to come when you need her to! hope you don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## JazzyFresh

OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....

So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that. 

Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.


----------



## PrayingLady

JazzyFresh said:


> OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....
> 
> So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that.
> 
> Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.

 
Wow!! I would of been frustrated too. stay positive. This month will be your month. 

Baby dust


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi ladies! 

Please can I join you? I'm waiting for AF to show (reckon will be a week today) so I can start my first round of clomid! Ordered vits for OH as well as preseed, softcups and opks from Amazon today (spent a small fortune!) so can't wait to start this next cycle!!

keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies that were using it this cycle for some BFPs really soon! :) :flower: x


----------



## MildPCOS

heidimaria said:


> sixtwelve09 said:
> 
> 
> I just started Clomid 50mg yesterday for cycle days 5-9...I took the pill on an empty stomach yesterday so I got very sick, but today I ate first and I've been fine. Im hoping not to need it for very long as I don't particularly like taking medication. This month we're using preseed (worked the 3rd month of ttc my daughter, but I didn't have fertility issues then) and softcups, which is something we haven't done. I also have to have blood drawn on cd 21. I am curious what robitussin is for? I've seen/heard of a lot of ppl who use it but I've never really known what its good for besides helping a cough?
> 
> What is pre seed ? and what are softcups for?
> Im also curious about robitussin!Click to expand...

Pre-Seed is a fertility friendly lubricant that you inject before BDing (it comes with 9 disposable applicatiors) and it mimicks EWCM - and Robitussin thins CM out when taking Clomid. If you get Robitussin make sure the ONLY active ingrediant is Guifenison (sp?) - and nothing else


----------

